# ASUS P4P800 Deluxe won't boot! HELP!



## Brian48216 (Aug 3, 2003)

I'm running a P4 3.0GHz Processor, 512MB DDR400 RAM, Radeon 9800 pro on an ASUS P4P800 Deluxe.

I plugged the stuff in. And turned it on. It worked fine. So I started installing windows 98. So the hard drive began to format itself and then it ran scandisk. Then the system froze. So I rebooted. Then the monitor won't show a thing. 

Now I'm stuck. Everytime I power the system up, the monitor receives no video signal. And the ASUS POST reporter keeps saying "system failure do to CPU overclocking" even though I'm not over clocking. The manual tells me to adjust the BIOS settings but I can't even adjust the BIOS cuz the system doesn't boot far enough to, and the monitor won't display anything. 
I've tried to reset the BIOS with the little CLR CMOS jumper but that hasn't helped either. 

I've also booted up without the CPU and the system reports that there's no CPU which is right. I boot w/out the RAM and the system reports no RAM. Which is also right. But whenever both are installed, then it gives me that same overclocking error. PLEASE HELP ME! I'M AT THE END OF MY ROPE!


----------



## PenDragoN (Jul 13, 2003)

HI Brian48216!

Already tried to clear CMOS? If not so - right beneath your RAID-connector ( IDE3 ) you'll find a jumper called CLRTC which is default set to 1-2. Set this jumper to 2-3 for about 10 seconds , power off ( complete! cable off from pc! ) power on , reboot and enter BIOS - you'll have to setup your BIOS again . After that I'd recommend a BIOS flash to the latest BIOS software. I'm using 1010d.001 beta bios by the time and am feeling quite alright with it...


Greetz
Pen


----------



## Brian48216 (Aug 3, 2003)

PenDragoN said:


> *HI Brian48216!
> 
> Already tried to clear CMOS? If not so - right beneath your RAID-connector ( IDE3 ) you'll find a jumper called CLRTC which is default set to 1-2. Set this jumper to 2-3 for about 10 seconds , power off ( complete! cable off from pc! ) power on , reboot and enter BIOS - you'll have to setup your BIOS again . After that I'd recommend a BIOS flash to the latest BIOS software. I'm using 1010d.001 beta bios by the time and am feeling quite alright with it...
> 
> ...



Yea. I already tried that. Many many times. Regardless the system won't power on correctly. The green light comes on. The fans spin. The Hard drive clicks a little bit, but that's it. 

THanks anyway.


----------



## PenDragoN (Jul 13, 2003)

Hmm - okay...to my eyes that looks like a BIOS crash or Mobo defect. Change it! 
As ASUS tells in the manual - the default settings of BIOS are reloaded when system is restarted after system failure due to overclocking or hardware errors. In your case it ain't like that and also the reset of CMOS didn't bring the effect, so you have to accpt that the most reasonable thing is a BIOS crash (or hardware defect on the board, but thats hard to find out...).
Change the board - that's all I can advise you after what I've heard here.

Greetz 
Pen


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

Try This 

Remove everything off of the motherboard. 

Take the motherboard out of the case and lay it on a phone book or something non conductive. 

Clear the CMOS.

Re-Install the CPU, Heatsink and Fan.

Hook up the following items only. 

Hook up the wire that comes from the power button on the front of the case to the correct header, See manual. 

Hook up the the power supply to the motherboard. 

Insert one stick of ram. 

Insert the video card all the way. 

Hook up the monitor. 

Hook up power to computer. 

Turn on the monitor. 

Turn on computer. 

You should have video on the monitor. 

This sounds like a lot of work but it narrows down the devices to a few. 

Try this and post back with the results.


----------



## Brian48216 (Aug 3, 2003)

SPEEDO said:


> *Try This
> 
> Remove everything off of the motherboard.
> 
> ...



Yea.......I've pretty much done that.......
Thanks for the advice though.

Right now I only have 1 stick of RAM, the Radeon, and the CPU installed. 

The system has only been running for about an hour and a half tops when formatting the HD. Could the processor have burned out!? PLEASE SAY NO!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

How long have you had this motherboard and CPU and did you buy it locally or online? If it were me I would return it pronto.

But one thing does come to mind not that it will help, but was hyperthreading enabled in the bios when you began your load of W98?


----------



## Brian48216 (Aug 3, 2003)

as a matter a fact hyperthreading WAS enabled......but I never got past formatting the harddrive. It was just running scandisk when all the trouble started.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm not really sure of this but try disabling hyperthreading and then installing Windows.


----------



## Brian48216 (Aug 3, 2003)

*SUCCESS*

Whoever encounters this problem as well....

try moving your ram to B1 as opposed to using A1. 

It just happened by accidnet that I moved the RAM for some reason (too lazy to remove the videocard while I was moving the case) and it booted! so if you get hte same problem. Try moving the ram around. It might work!


----------



## ralph (Aug 20, 2003)

For overclockers’ convenience, ASUS introduced CPU Parameter Recall function, which will automatically return all the settings to default ones, if the system fails to boot. But to our great disappointment, CPU Parameter Recall function doesn’t work in the existing BIOS versions. That is why, if you screwed some settings in the BIOS, press and hold INS key on boot-up and you will access the Setup to correct your mistakes


----------



## dfehlberg (Jul 29, 2003)

*I reported this problem to ASUS - NO REPLY!*

I too ended up with the same problem - that is - unable to get into the BIOS.

I had problems with the OCZ PC3200 Dual Channel Optimized RAM - so I bought 2 sticks of Crucial PC3200. The RAM settings were set at 3.0-3-3 and the Crucial worked like a charm. Changed the "Performance Mode" to "Standard" and the Crucial hummed right along. MemTest-86 found no errors and I enjoyed a bandwidth of 2186 unbuffered (4700 buffered). Which isn't shabby.

Now to try setting "Performance Mode" to "Turbo". This is when all hell broke loose. Dead machine. Unable to get into the BIOS. Tried everything - running on 1 stick of RAM, clearing the BIOS manually - to no avail (had BIOS version 1010 Beta at that time).

Now I didn't know about the "Insert" key. But "Delete" sure didn't get me in.

What got me into the BIOS was replacing the Crucial CAS-3 with one of the defective OCZ CAS-2 sticks! Voila! Up and running. Filled in the time, date, etc. (so the clear had worked) - and set the RAM timing to 3.0-3-3 for the Crucial. Turned the machine off & plugged in the 2 sticks of Crucial - all happy again.

However, since I no longer have the 2 sticks of defective OCZ, I am somewhat leery to try to go for that last bit of performance out of the Crucial RAM. Still running with "Performance Mode" "Standard".

I reported the problem to ASUS. What a waste of time. No reply since August 5th.

P.S. I would strongly advise anyone to run MemTest-86 before installing an operating system - for multiple loops. My OCZ became faulty on average 1 in 6 passes - at the high end of the RAM.

I used to swear by Windows 98SE - until I tried Windows XP. I am after STABILITY and PERFORMANCE - in that order of priority. With the P4P800 Deluxe, P4 2.4C and Windows XP - I have just that (unfortunately still with CAS-3 Crucial). I am now on my 3rd set of OCZ PC3200 Dual Channel Optimized RAM and hopefully when this one arrives, it will be flawless.

Otherwise, another RMA - this time directly to OCZ in the USA. To date I'm out $25 in shipping charges & still have no working OCZ.


----------



## PenDragoN (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: I reported this problem to ASUS - NO REPLY!*



dfehlberg said:


> *I too ended up with the same problem - that is - unable to get into the BIOS.
> 
> I had problems with the OCZ PC3200 Dual Channel Optimized RAM - so I bought 2 sticks of Crucial PC3200. The RAM settings were set at 3.0-3-3 and the Crucial worked like a charm. Changed the "Performance Mode" to "Standard" and the Crucial hummed right along. MemTest-86 found no errors and I enjoyed a bandwidth of 2186 unbuffered (4700 buffered). Which isn't shabby.
> 
> ...


That's right - it's a evidence of incapacity , but it's true. If you don't reach an ASUS tech on the phone - forget about ist. I tried to get an answer to a question about my notebook some time ago - no reply. My last request for detailed information about known bugs and issues concerning ram and dual channel in connection with the P4c800 deluxe I had to wait about 3 weeks to get the (really poor) answer: "Only some small problems with slightly asynchronous working rams...not appreciable..." 
But have a look around here - you'll probably find any solution you need.
Support (if not provided by homepage) is one of the weaker sides of ASUS - I always worked with asus ( since i had my first p5a-board with a P1 on it ) and never had real troubles...some bios updates for bugfixes or performance reasons, yes - but thas was it. Tried some other manufacturers too...but they never reached the quality (or even the cost-performance ratio) of equivalent ASUSboards.
But the techsupport hotline is not really that good - if you reach someone at the phone it's okay, thoe people are by the way competent, but the mail support is ... well ... halfhearted.

I think you'll find the answers you need her in the forum...

Greetz
Pen


----------



## adelmantx (Aug 28, 2003)

*p4p800 boot failure too*

I'm having the exact same problem. Just RMA'd 1st one to newegg, installed 2nd one. machine seemed stable for several hours -- ran memtest on my 2 sticks of Crucial DDR3200 512MB with 0 errors.

I was in the BIOS about to tweak mem settings per AnandTech article, but saw a "Burst Length" one I didn't recognize so I set it back to defaults.

I may have set the Performance mode to Turbo before rebooting, now nothing!

BIOS reset with jumper & battery has no effect.

Arrggggghhhh...


----------



## PenDragoN (Jul 13, 2003)

To recitate speedo : "...run in circles , scream and shout!".
RMA your mobo - since the 4 mbit BIOSes have merged, the classical BIOS reset seems to refuse any of the normal resetfuncions.
Had some mails with asus concerning that problem, they told me tha same...what a shame.

Greetz
Pen


----------



## dfehlberg (Jul 29, 2003)

adelmantx - try using the "INSERT" key rather than the "Delete" key to get into the BIOS.

I've heard that supposedly works - but I have never tested it. Let me know if it works or not.


----------



## adelmantx (Aug 28, 2003)

I left the PSU leads disconnected, the battery removed, and the reset jumper on 2-3 all night.

I didn't have any luck with using the Insert key during power-on. 

I'm starting to regret jumping from AMD & Epox.


----------



## ralph (Aug 20, 2003)

I just went through this same issue. INS key works only under certain circumstances. In this case, just like mine with Crucial memory and "TURBO" settings it seems the bios can't recover. My memory is CL=3 type . The trick to getting it out of being "stuck" is to simply plug in a single stick of memory preferably CL=2 . In my case all I could find was DDR3200, cheap AZENRAM. I removed all current memory sticks and just put this one in the first blue slot. Bang! I was able to recover. I reverted all the settings to default and then put in my original memory with a promise to myself that until I purchase CL=2 memory => no overclocking. I think this is a defect in the design of the bios s/w. I think they will have to release a new load to fix this stupid situation. One should always be able to recover for settings that don't work. They advertise this"crash free" thing. I also concluded that the memory I bought was not on the list of recomended memory hence I was on my own with no recourse. I'll have to unload this memory into my kids machines and get myself the CL=2 mem from the approved list when it comes down in price.....


----------



## dfehlberg (Jul 29, 2003)

This confirms the boot problem - which ASUS isn't replying to.

If you choose TURBO with CAS-3 PC3200 (even the certified ones) - if you hang - which you probably will - you are just plain out of luck until you insert a stick of CAS-2! :upset: 

How's that for a "CrashFree" BIOS2?! ASUS has outdone itself again!


----------



## adelmantx (Aug 28, 2003)

Ralph -- sounds like the identical problem as I'm having. I don't have any CL2 mem here. may see what the smallest, slowest CL2 mem I can find.

However, my board doesn't even generate beep codes now (with CPU and RAM removed). Prior P4P800-Deluxe MB would at least do that. I'm wondering if it's totally dead now!


----------



## dfehlberg (Jul 29, 2003)

adelmantx - of course the board is dead - it is missing the CPU.

Unless you have reason to pull the CPU (such as overheating), once working, leave it alone!

At any rate - scream to ASUS! Maybe they'll fix the problem. In the meantime, borrow a stick of CL-2 to get going again.


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2003)

It is possible that your heatsink is on too tight. 

I (an many others out there) have experienced a problem with this board in which upon booting, there is no video signal, which appears to be a dead cpu or board. If you are using the stock cooler, you can file out the two gray locking arms so they don't push down as hard to lock the heatsink fan down. After loosening it, my computer worked like a dream.


----------



## emobley (Sep 18, 2003)

*Problem Solved*

Hi,

I replaced my Crucial PC 3200 memory with Corsair 3200LLPT and it fixed the problem.

Ed


----------



## dfehlberg (Jul 29, 2003)

emobley - this was an ASUS BIOS problem. Apparently they fixed it in the latest 1010 BIOS. Which means your PC3200 would now work as per ASUS intent.

But of course, they wouldn't let people know, would they. It's only your money!


----------



## emobley (Sep 18, 2003)

*ASUS BIOS*

I'll try the 1010 bios upgrade....thanks. Of course, I had no way to get to the bios without swapping out the RAM. It would have been nice if the ASUS tech support person I spoke to this morning knew about that.

I wonder how many people RMA'd boards in frustration over this...


----------



## dfehlberg (Jul 29, 2003)

emobley - I haven't tried it myself yet. I just read it in the ASUS BIOS changes.

Also - I hope they fixed something else. Something in the BIOS (when looking for the optimum settings) appears to be blowing my OCZ RAM. It hasn't done so to my Crucial PC3200.

Right now I have no alternate way of getting into the BIOS if they didn't fix the problem. And I am on a production machine, and I don't expect to get new OCZ RAM for another 8 days of so. Hence I haven't tried it.

If you have other RAM to ensure you can come back up, try it - and let me know your results - after updating to 1010 Final, of course.


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

emobley, 
Be sure to use the AUFDOS tool to upgrade your BIOS, not the AFLASH utility the stupid instructions talk about. The manual is correct, the web instructions are not. 

If you already know this procedure, great! Otherwise please see my new thread,

Asus P4P800/P4C800 Series: How to Update BIOS

-clintfan


----------



## emobley (Sep 18, 2003)

*Bios 1010*

dfehlberg - I did get some Corsair RAM and it did allow my box to boot. I read the release notes with the 1010 BIOS, and it does mention a booting issue but it seems to be a different one. On another forum, somebody updated to 1010 and still had the problem we had AFTER the BIOS update. As such, I'm not holding out much hope that I can use the less expensive Crucial RAM. 

I did notice, however, that the Crucial RAM will allow me to overclock to 30% but the Corsair only to 20%. However, only the Corsair will allow the so called "crash free" bios to recover after selecting turbo mode.

At this point, I'm goig to stick with the Corsair RAM since it seems to be VERY popular for this board.

Ed


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

I think I read that the Crucial RAM needs to be tweaked up in BIOS to run at 2.75V, instead of the default, to get it to run OK. I dont' know exactly how to do that.

-clintfan


----------



## dfehlberg (Jul 29, 2003)

*ASUS got 1010 half right!*

Well, I finally hung my BIOS again! And I did have version 1010 installed.

Overclocking the CPU was the complaint. I powered off. Held the INSERT key upon restoring power & turning the machine on. Lo and behold, I was able to get into the BIOS!

I don't know if powering off the machine is required (power supply), but it works for me. Maybe just the power button itself would be sufficient?
:angel:


----------



## zamac_man (Sep 14, 2004)

I sound like I am having the same problem. I was doing a windows repair and when it restarted it said no IDE. I reset the cmos and then I would not get any video signal. I tried reseting it, making sure the video card was in and all of that. I emailed Asus about an RMA a week ago and have heard nothing.


----------



## dfehlberg (Jul 29, 2003)

*zamac_man - No Boot*

Hi:

There were only two reasons for a faulty boot.

1. I had a slave drive with an incorrectly set jumper (slave should have been totally off).

2. I ended up with a bad BIOS configuration (RAM settings) - which allowed me to reboot AFTER a song & dance. The insert key did help.


----------



## nashu (Sep 18, 2004)

1. p4p800 supports win 98 se or above NOT win 98 i had the same problem on installing windows 98 freezes after format
2. i have 2 stick 256 mb 400 mhz pc 3200 twinmos cl 2.5 i set the turbo mode in bios and when i log in to my xp ai booster asks me for restart for changings to take effect at every boot or sometimes i get black scrren after restart and no sound no thing no nothing displayed so i reset the pc for like 3 times and then recovered the system i think the crash free bios worked or don;t know just luck i entered in bios normall and disabled turbo


----------

